# JD manure spreader



## 110604 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im looking for some used parts for JD model L. Need mechanism that engages beaters


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Manure spreader parts*

I should have about any part you need for your model "L". I have a small ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 spreaders I am parting out or fixing up. Let me know if I can help you in any way. Good Luck------------Bill


----------



## mflepore (Feb 27, 2014)

*John Deere Manure Spreader Model "K" Series 47*

I am looking for parts for my John Deere Manure Spreader, Model "K" ,Series 47. Seat and Seat Support and entire Apron. Would be nice to find Cover for the Chain and Gear Mechanism on left side as well. Can any one help? Your help is very much appreciated. Thank you, Mike L


----------



## mflepore (Feb 27, 2014)

*John Deere Manure Spreader Model "K" Series 47*

​


lazyd said:


> I should have about any part you need for your model "L". I have a small ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 spreaders I am parting out or fixing up. Let me know if I can help you in any way. Good Luck------------Bill


Hi Bill, 
I am looking for parts for my John Deere Manure Spreader, Model "K", Series 47. the Seat and Seat Support and entire Apron if possible. It would be nice to have the Side cover for the Gear and Chain Mechanism, behind the left wheel as well. Can any one help? Your help is very much appreciated. Thanks. Mike L


----------



## mflepore (Feb 27, 2014)

*J D Manure Spreader, Model "K", Series 47*



lazyd said:


> I should have about any part you need for your model "L". I have a small ground drive manure spreader salvage yard on the ranch here in SD. I have around 35 spreaders I am parting out or fixing up. Let me know if I can help you in any way. Good Luck------------Bill


Hi Bill, 

I am looking for parts for my John Deere Manure Spreader, Model "K" ,Series 47. Seat and Seat Support and entire Apron. Would be nice to find Cover for the Chain and Gear Mechanism on left side as well. Can any one help? Your help is very much appreciated. Thank you, Mike L


----------

